# stunning coat pattern



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Found this stunning pattern but i dont speak the language - can anyone help?

Link ; http://clubmasteric.ru/vasanie-dla-detei/vasanie-dla-samih-malenkih/1984-detskoe-palto-spicami.html


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Watching . . .


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

click the translate button at the top of the page


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jeanr3 said:


> click the translate button at the top of the page


it does not translate the actual pattern page at the bottom...


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

There are translation groups on Ravelry


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Adorable Good luck I'll be watching


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

If you right click on your mouse on that page, a menu will appear and you may see translate to English.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

It appears the pattern itself is in Spanish, it was reproduced in a Russian publication. Maybe someone on KP speaks Spanish?


Diane D said:


> Found this stunning pattern but i dont speak the language - can anyone help?
> 
> Link ; http://clubmasteric.ru/vasanie-dla-detei/vasanie-dla-samih-malenkih/1984-detskoe-palto-spicami.html


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope that you get it translated because it is a gorgeous coat. You do such lovely knitting.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Watching with interest too. ????


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks like the body is entrelac. If you can follow the measurements given in the pattern, it should work.
Be sure to write it down in english, if you do this.
Maybe you can share with us!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

You're right! That IS stunning. I can't help but if you get a useable translation please share it with us.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The body of the blue coat is not entrelac. Here is the site for the 'braided' stitch that is shown in several different sites with the blue coat.

http://petelki.com.ua/2238-shapochka-uzorom-pletenka.html

I've typed out several parts of the pattern from the spanish, but it still doesn't make much sense.
If you want to try it -
Espalda
Poner 59p. con hilado triple (2 hebras de celeste y 1 hebra de blanco) y teher cn p. arroz simple disminuyendo de cada lado 1 p. cada 16 hileras 3 veces, quedan 53p.

Fibra acrilica finite en ovillos tejida tripel, aproximademente 100 g en color blando y 200g en color celeste. Agujas No 5. 6 totones celestes
Delantera derecho
En ag. No5 poner 35p. y tejer en p. arroz simple disminuyendo en el borde izquierdo 1p. cada 16 hileras 3 veces. A los 25cm de altura, cerrar de ese mismo lado los 7p. dela sisa.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Cookiecat said:


> It appears the pattern itself is in Spanish, it was reproduced in a Russian publication. Maybe someone on KP speaks Spanish?


someone just whispered to me that its Polish oops


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Diane D said:


> someone just whispered to me that its Polish oops


????????????


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

sure is pretty


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, that's a beauty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

margoc said:


> There are translation groups on Ravelry


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Google translate had it as German. ????


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Kim Pracy said:


> Google translate had it as German. ????


Getting closer then!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow-- I can see one of the royal little ones in that--or children of movie stars!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> Wow-- I can see one of the royal little ones in that--or children of movie stars!


Or our grandkids if we could access the pattern!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. There's a new baby girl in the oven (so to speak) and my daughter-in-law would love that. Best of luck getting it translated.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

My Google Translate said it's Spanish,but their translation didn't make a lot of sense (to me):

Back
Put 59p. with triple yarn (2 strands of celestial and 1 strand of white) and teher cn p. Simple rice decreasing from each side 1 p. every 16 rows 3 times, 53p remain.

Finite acrylic fiber in woven tripel balls, approximately 100 g in soft color and 200g in light blue. Needles No 5. 6 celestial totons
Right front
In ag. No5 put 35p. and knit on p. Simple rice decreasing in the left edge 1p. every 16 rows 3 times. At 25cm in height, close the same 7p. of the sisa.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I love it but I think it might be something outside of Europe. I looks like a child's coat. There is something called Google translate but I never used it. I have Barbie doll patterns in a foreign language and must get it translated.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

That is nice, but I can't read it either.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pattern. Would love to have it in English.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Perhaps if all of us who want a copy got together we could pay someone to translate the actual pattern.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

alexdoc said:


> Perhaps if all of us who want a copy got together we could pay someone to translate the actual pattern.


???????????? First need to decide what language it's written in! We seem to be veering between Spanish, Polish, German.........?


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Today it says Russian!! I think Google may have had a few too many. ????????????


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

Adorable coat and hat. Please share the translation if you find it. Good Luck.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

It is lovely, hope someone can help.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

so the Spanish can't be translated to English?


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

so the Spanish can't be translated to English?


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

What a beautiful coat...I would also love to have this pattern in french or english...Please...Thank you


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so hoping you get a translation, because it is just beautiful! If you do, please share it with us!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Kim Pracy said:


> Today it says Russian!! I think Google may have had a few too many. ????????????


 This is exactly right ,- Russian language is original !.. It is mostly in garter stitch and just very simple to knit ! :sm24: :sm09: :sm24: This link, posted as "stunning coat pattern", translates as : knitting for kids / children's-coat-knitted/ !


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Diane, I was busy with the translation, (I am fluent in Spanish) but the written pattern is not what is pictured. The written pattern has you working the front completely in seed stitch. The picture, it seems to me, has garter for the bottom, changing to seed St on the bodice. Isn't that what you see?


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Actually, the blue coat has a cable pattern on the bottom with a ribbing on the bodice. The instructions, as I said, have you working seed St for the whole coat. Possibly the Russian part has instructions that correspond with the pictures, but the Spanish part does not.


----------



## KLGGrammy (Aug 14, 2016)

I am not a very experienced knitter. But isn't this stitch close. http://freeknitstitches.com/Images/278/278-big.jpg.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What an amazing coat. I even like the plain version in maroon. Would love to find the pattern too.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> Diane, I was busy with the translation, (I am fluent in Spanish) but the written pattern is not what is pictured. The written pattern has you working the front completely in seed stitch. The picture, it seems to me, has garter for the bottom, changing to seed St on the bodice. Isn't that what you see?


It looks like the Spanish pattern is adapted with the charted stitch pattern in the Russian section. If you are familiar with charted patterns (I'm not) then it should work
Karen


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I too would like the pattern but sometimes it is very hard to get English written patterns


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful pattern


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern - hope a KP whiz can interpret it for us


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Lovely pattern - hope a KP whiz can interpret it for us


 You do not need to be a " KP whiz" to interpret it for you !.. It is a simple pattern for the very beginners in knitting,- there is nothing complicated here !.. Do you knit or crochet ? Or you just thinking about it?.. So this coat will be a good start for anyone with kids ! I am sending the best wishes to everyone of you !..


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely little girl's coat. Good luck in finding a way to making it


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been knitting for over 70 years and don't see anything "simple" about this pattern. With a pattern in English if may be for a beginner but I need a translation to English before I would attempt it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> Diane, I was busy with the translation, (I am fluent in Spanish) but the written pattern is not what is pictured. The written pattern has you working the front completely in seed stitch. The picture, it seems to me, has garter for the bottom, changing to seed St on the bodice. Isn't that what you see?


As i understand it, the pattern is in Spanish and in garter/seed stitch. The blue coat is same but done in a different stitch pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

O.K., count me in if anyone finds the English pattern or chipping in to pay for the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

The site has some beautiful wearables.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Fialka said:


> You do not need to be a " KP whiz" to interpret it for you !.. It is a simple pattern for the very beginners in knitting,- there is nothing complicated here !.. Do you knit or crochet ? Or you just thinking about it?.. So this coat will be a good start for anyone with kids ! I am sending the best wishes to everyone of you !..


Since it's such a simple pattern, would you be interested in writing out the pattern if you were paid to do so?


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

I pretty much have the Spanish translated, except for one word, which I will try to get translated by a Mexican lady I know that crochets. It's a sewing term that I'm not familiar with. I think it refers to some sort of decoration that is not pictured. And the cable allover stitch is pictured below the Spanish in the original post, in graph form, if anyone wants to attempt it. This project should be doable by someone that is familiar with knitting, after I upload the Spanish translation.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

midwifebetsy said:


> I pretty much have the Spanish translated, except for one word, which I will try to get translated by a Mexican lady I know that crochets. It's a sewing term that I'm not familiar with. I think it refers to some sort of decoration that is not pictured. And the cable allover stitch is pictured below the Spanish in the original post, in graph form, if anyone wants to attempt it. This project should be doable by someone that is familiar with knitting, after I upload the Spanish translation.


I may attempt it for my youngest great granddaughter.


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

I have it translated now.


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

I just don't know how to send the word document out.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> I have it translated now.


ah you an angel midwifebetsy thank you..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> I just don't know how to send the word document out.


you add it the same way you would add a picture to your post


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

For some reason, I don't have a "browse" or "select file" button....


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Diane, I have PM you with the file. Maybe you can post it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is the file of mdiwifebetsy who did the translation for all of us. Thank you so so much...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Here is the file of mdiwifebetsy who did the translation for all of us. Thank you so so much...


Oh wow! I'd love that please. How do I access it?

Edited to say thanks so much!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Here is the file of mdiwifebetsy who did the translation for all of us. Thank you so so much...


Thank you so much. This is the side of KP that we all love!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Oh wow! I'd love that please. How do I access it?


click on the word download


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Diane D said:


> click on the word download


Yes, done thank you - it didn't show up at first but ok now. Thanks again.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Midwifebetsy, thank you for the translation, and Diane D, thank you for helping download the instructions. This will be an interesting and possibly challenging project.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Since it's such a simple pattern, would you be interested in writing out the pattern if you were paid to do so?


 Thank you for asking ! I am not interested in simple patterns to translate ,- even if being paid for that ! If you have seen my knitted and crocheted shawls,- you know, what I am talking about ! And I give them away for free to women in my community ! I have translated for free to "KP"-members before and they didn't posted their completed pictures of their projects, so it was just waste of my time !.. Thank you for listening and I wish you all the luck with this coat ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Fialka said:


> Thank you for asking ! I am not interested in simple patterns to translate ,- even if being paid for that ! If you have seen my knitted and crocheted shawls,- you know, what I am talking about ! And I give them away for free to women in my community ! I have translated for free to "KP"-members before and they didn't posted their completed pictures of their projects, so it was just waste of my time !.. Thank you for listening and I wish you all the luck with this coat ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Midwifebetsey has worked it out for us.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - this is a must do!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> I have it translated now.


Thank you so very, very much for the translation. There is no worries or concerns about the knit pattern that gives the charming texture shown on the photo - we can each do our own research and choose our own pattern design, lace, cable, seed stitch, garter or any of the other thousands of options to choose from.

Again, thank you for the pattern :sm01:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Tove said:


> Thank you so very, very much for the translation. There is no worries or concerns about the knit pattern that gives the charming texture shown on the photo - we can each do our own research and choose our own pattern design, lace, cable, seed stitch, garter or any of the other thousands of options to choose from.
> 
> Again, thank you for the pattern :sm01:


????????????


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bea 465 said:


> Midwifebetsy, thank you for the translation, and Diane D, thank you for helping download the instructions. This will be an interesting and possibly challenging project.


Ditto with much thanks to both of you. ????


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

midwifebetsy said:


> For some reason, I don't have a "browse" or "select file" button....


Thank you so much for the translation. It is really appreciated.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the pattern for the cable on the blue coat. Hope this helps those who want to try it.

http://www.knitca.com/cable11


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

CarolZ said:


> Here's the pattern for the cable on the blue coat. Hope this helps those who want to try it.
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/cable11


Thank you, what a team of great people here on KP


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

The 3 of you are what makes KP so enjoyable & successful. Thankyou from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the cable pattern CarolZ - beautiful pattern


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

CarolZ said:


> Here's the pattern for the cable on the blue coat. Hope this helps those who want to try it.
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/cable11


Thank you very much! This post and the results are the very essence of KP and proves the fact that there are still some pretty amazing people on here!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Carol Z for the cable pattern. What a great group of people here in KP.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you who helped with the coat pattern you are all wonderful people
june


----------

